# New Zealand in Mar/Apr - is this a good time?



## Bill_OR

Next year is a special year for my wife and I as we both hit a certain age - and it's not 50! We're proposing to spend a month touring New Zealand - by motorhome, of course!

Our current thinking is mid-March to Mid-April, starting in Christchurch and ending up in Auckland.

Can we get advice from those that have toured NZ- is this a good time of year and strategy? Should we go earlier/later? Should we start in the north and then go south?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DABurleigh

Good time (month or two earlier a bit better), not good strategy IMHO.

Here's my blog if you haven't searched/ researched on MHF yet.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-631060.html#631060

I was open to all strategies in one week less than you, but still concluded you need a month in either island as a minimum. And if you go between Christchurch and Auckland, from what I remember, I simply could not fit in the places I wanted to visit. Try it and see - decide your cherry-picking and fit a route, then see how many hours you will be driving each day on average. That's a good metric.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Bill,

As Dave has already said you need at least two months, a month on South Island at the very least.

We spent three months (Jan/Feb/Mar) there and finished up having to rush the North Island in three weeks.

Natives are friendly, roads are good well they were in 96 when we did our trip.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Bill_OR

Don/Dave,
Sounds as if we need to consider extending this a bit - or plan for a second visit!
I'll ponder this overnight.
Thanks for your help - and I'll have a good look at the blog.
Bill


----------



## Stanner

We tried to do slightly more than you are planning to do in 5 weeks (Mid Jan to Mid Feb) this year.

It can't be done, the distances are just too huge and the speed limits just too low. 

We did Auckland to Invercargill & Milford Sound and back and then up to Kaitaia from there we did Cape Reinga and back down the 90 mile beach by coach, do not even think of driving it yourself, it will cost you more in fuel than the coach trip costs for two and you are "on your own" if you try to take a private vehicle on the beach.

From there back down to Auckland Airport for the trip home.

We missed at least half the North Island and at least a third of the South Island.

Your 4 weeks is good for a look at one island at the most.

We had the advantage of an exchange, so we had no hire costs - just fuel and "Road User Charge" for the KM's we did and that allowed us the luxury of a hotel every so often - find the right exchangers (as we did) and it really is the way to do it.

Jan/Feb was high summer and it was hot and humid even though we went south first and then north - in 5 weeks we had 3 grey and 1 rainy day. We were told the weather we had was exceptional in the extreme - Milford Sound hadn't had rain for 3 days and drought precautions were being proposed.

If I went again (for 4 or 5 weeks) it would be mid Feb to mid March.

We bought a lot of books and maps if you want to borrow them drop me a PM.

When you have decided which (one) island you will visit, I'll post you my list of must sees, must do's and don't bothers - no doubt others will do the same.


----------



## orleander

Hi Bill,

We have been to NZ half a dozen times as our daughter lives in Wanaka in the South Island.

I agree with the other comments that you need at least a month to appreciate the country.

The south island id the most scenic and you will be stopping frequently to admire the scenery.

I would suggest concentrating on the south island with an airline that flies into Christchurch such as Singapore airlines as some airlines like Air New Zealand fly into Auckland.

You can pick up you camper in Christchurch and do a circular route. Motorhoming in NZ is excellent with lots of place to stop by lakes and rivers.

If you would like further info or a suggested itinerary send me a pm and I will be happy to oblige.

Bob


----------



## Bill_OR

Stanner,
Thanks for your insight.
Oh dear - this is going to take more thinking about!! We've talked ourselves up to 5 weeks in the past hour or two but I don't see us going for much longer - it's leaving our dog for longer that's holding us back!
What's the exchange scheme you mentioned?
Thanks,
Bill
P.S. Bob thanks also for your guidance. The realisation that we cannot do what we expected is slowly dawning...


----------



## Drew

PUT YOUR DOG IN A KENNEL, or leave it with friends.

This I suppose is a one off trip? A trip of a lifetime. Why put your selves out because of a dog?

I cannot understand why an animal must rule the lives of human beings.

Yes I have had a dog and loved it dearly but I never let it rule my life. 

Regards

Drew


----------



## Stanner

Bill_OR said:


> What's the exchange scheme you mentioned?


No scheme as such - just various sites that let you link up with other owners abroad who want to visit the UK.

You lend them your van, they lend you theirs. 
The only snag can be sorting out insurance, but it's not impossible. We swapped use of a Mazda Bongo for use of a Toyota Hi-Ace.


----------



## Stanner

orleander said:


> The south island id the most scenic and you will be stopping frequently to admire the scenery.


The big trouble is often the huge distances between the various scenic bits - Queenstown to Te Anau must be one of the most boring drives on earth (you can only take so many sheep/cattle stations in a day) Te Anau to Milford Sound - scenic if you dare take your eyes off the road. 8O

I think all distances on South Island could be halved and still not affect the scenery.

As for "most scenic" that depends on your personal preferences there is plenty of scenery on the North Island it's just very "different" from that on the South Island.



> I would suggest concentrating on the south island with an airline that flies into Christchurch such as Singapore airlines as some airlines like Air New Zealand fly into Auckland.


The advantage of the North Island is the greater choice of airlines and flights.


----------



## Bill_OR

Well - that's it - flights booked!

Took the advice and will be leaving a bit earlier and staying a bit longer (6 weeks) but, as ever, it's a compromise for time and cost.

Now all we have to do is to book the MH and arrange the rough itinerary.

Thanks for everyone's input.
regards,
Bill


----------

